# Stoner Wins He11's Kitchen For 2nd Consecutive Year



## thekitchensink (Aug 4, 2009)

Is Gordan trying to make some kind of statement or do these guys just make for better chefs? Discuss!


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

A friend of mine went to culinary school with Dave, said he spent most of the time smoking in the alley.
Last year's winner Danny...I can see him leading a kitchen.
After watching about half of this season I find it hard to believe that Dave is going to be able to command any respect.


----------



## thekitchensink (Aug 4, 2009)

Yea, I'm not trying to pass judgement on these guys or anything like that. It's just a casual observation I've made. You've got to give Dave some respect though...he was in a cast all season.


----------



## mont86 (Jan 24, 2009)

I thought Kevin was going to win. Not sure about Dave.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Jim! 
When Ramsay says to them "You are going to be chef at so and so" They are sent there and work under an Ex. Chef. No operator in their right mind is going to let one of these kids operate their multi million dollar investment. I have never been in a place where 2 minutes more or 3 minutes more or 4 minutes more was emphasized like in HK. To me total idiotic and just makes place noisier.:lol:


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Every time Dave spoke, only one thing kept going through my mind:

Bueller.........Bueller.........Bueller


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I kept wondering how he worked through the painkillers/pain. :smoking:

If you look back through the programs, there is one where they are feeding the exec chef of Araxi. The winners have the option of working through stations of their "winning restaurant" or taking the money. 
Gordon has the same dishes each season, a wellington, lamb that gets butchered in horrible ways, fish, scallop ap, risotto ap, pasta ap, salad.....
This is not rocket science. GR has spelled out what he expects, if you wanna win practicing prior to showing up would make sense.


----------



## filthy habitz (Oct 6, 2009)

Nothing wrong with stoners. I think when I smoke I make some of the best food I could have ever made. Its not ideal to be high when its busy. You tend to over think or miss too much. 
Many artists will tell you it helps with creativity. But there is a time and a place for it. If I became a chef at a multi million dollar resort I would think of cutting back to my days off for sure lol


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

"Nothing wrong with stoners".
Too big a blanket statement.
All stoners think they are extremely creative, too bad many of them can't quite remember what they created.
The trade off is that it saps motivation, so instead of putting their great idea into action, they'd rather go eat a brownie sundae.
:roll:

I speak from experience.


----------



## filthy habitz (Oct 6, 2009)

Well thats nothing like me. In fact I don't even like sundae's. Saying there is something wrong with them is saying that if you drink booze that makes you a worse cook. Its all bullsh!t really. Fact is the biggest alkie might be able to cook you under the table. Same goes for a stoner. 
There are so many stupid retarded cooks out there. People as well. I know I can cook better and am more intellegent then all of them. Even if I am high as ****. I have met so many cooks, young and old that can't even boil an egg. And they were stright edge sober as a nun. Still sucked *** in the kitchen.
So making a statment that a stoner can't run a resturant is telling someone that if you never do drugs there will be 70 virgins waiting for you after death. Both would be a lie.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

I never said a stoner can't run a kichen.
I said I can't see Dave commanding any respect.
I also didn't refer to him as a stoner, others did.

My comments on stoners is general, and generally true.
I don't know you, but if you say you're great, fine.
Idiots are idiots, stoned or not.
It's not an apples and oranges thing.


----------



## thekitchensink (Aug 4, 2009)

Just Jim, you just responded to "a blanket statement" with several blanket statements.

All differences aside, stoners just might have sharper palates. That's really what I've been shooting at with this whole thread. I know it might sound like a silly notion to some of you, but Gordon just might agree....

or maybe they just make for better television :lol:


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes, but I acknowledged that my statement was general.

As far as better palates, I would tend to diagree.
I don't see how it can be generally accepted that a tobacco smoker can ruin their palate, but a hemp smoker wouldn't.

My belief is that Dave was selected because, as previously mentioned, he will be taking a supporting role, and his laid back demeanor will serve him nicely in that regard.
A chef's ego can easily get in the way.

Oh, and I'm still not saying Dave is a stoner.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

But let's say, for discussion sake, that he is, Jim. Several points apply:

1. None of the winners of ****'s Kitchen have ever been given the advertised job of executive chef. So whether or not Dave is ready for that is academic. Can he grow in to such a position? Depondent sayeth not. 

2. And most important. Half looped, and with only one good hand, he managed to outcook the rest of them. So he must have something going for him. 

Would I turn a kitchen over to him? No way. But that applies to virtually every contestent ever on that show. I've not seen one of them, in what? five seasons? who had the chops for that.

Some fair cooks, no question. But running a kitchen is not about cooking skills. It's about management. 

Let's look at Kevin, for instance. Kevin spent the series doing two things; back stabbing, and laying back. His strategy was to never take a risk, never be on the chopping block. That's what got him to the #2 position. It wasn't that he was so good, it was that all the others were either useless, or made serious mistakes when it counted. In fact, the few times he had to appear in the forefront, he was found wanting. 

So then, for the finale, he was going to whip it all out, and really strut his stuff. And he failed in the attempt, because he was a legend in his own mind, but not in anyone elses.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Good points KYH, but I don't think the stoner issue applies either way.

Oh, and the only one from all seasons I saw that had the ability to command a kitchen was Rock.


----------



## thekitchensink (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm not trying to make a concrete statement about anything - I'm only hypothesizing. This thread is based entirely on a funny observation.

That being said, if you think these guys aren't stoned....you're stoned.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Well, if nothing else, I'm sure Dave was zoned-out on pain pills.


----------



## filthy habitz (Oct 6, 2009)

EXACTLY. I know for a fact it is alot harder to work on pain killers then weed anyday.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

True.
But you couldn't tell from his demeanor.
He has always acted that way according to a friend.
The pain killers would just make it look like he has a reason for the Jeff Spicoli-speak.


----------



## skittles (Oct 29, 2009)

You can generally figure out who will be in the top 6 after like the second episode... the way Dave was, I knew he was going to be a finalist.

He was the only one who was at least good or competent on a consistant basis.

The wiki keeps a decent update on the winners of each season


----------



## thekitchensink (Aug 4, 2009)

^Oh really? I'll have to check that out. I've been curious to see how they've come along.


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey guys....





IT'S TV!!!!!!


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

If you let Robert run it or the stoned guy Dave Same Thing====== A Total Fiasco.:lol:


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

i've never watched ****'s Kitchen mostly because I haven't the patience for it but after reading this thread I am curious. I think we have been through some employees that watch a little too much of it and think that's the way to work in a kitchen...


----------



## thekitchensink (Aug 4, 2009)

I know...and pretty stupid TV at that, which is why I started the thread with a funny observation and not a serious criticism. As heated as this discussion might get, I doubt that anyone on this forum has any serious emotion invested in the show.


----------



## docsmith (Aug 4, 2008)

Winning Hells Kitchen, a How to.

These are the steps.

Learn how to cook risotto, as quickly as possible. 
Learn how to cook rack of lamb.
Learn how to saute fish/scallops.
Learn how to cook a wellington.
Learn a handful of 'signature' dishes.
Learn how to cook pasta.

I'm most likely missing one of the 'standards' but that just about covers the services. You might lose a quickfire or two but you should never screw up a service.


----------



## bryanj (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't watch the show, so I don't know if the winners are pot-heads or not. All I know is that, in the handful of times I've cooked after smoking weed or doing coke or w/e, everyone that ate the food that wasn't in the same mind-state I was in said it sucked. Drinking isn't as bad, but I'm still a much better cook when the only things in my system are caffeine and nicotine.


----------



## skittles (Oct 29, 2009)

I use it for a humor outlet. Great comedy, When it gets serious like the final six or whatever I generally stop watching.

No one I know thinks it portrays what really goes on. And on some level people should be disgusted of what is being conveyed. Especially Ramsay's character on the show.


----------



## thekitchensink (Aug 4, 2009)

Hahahaha, you got that right. In any given episode the word RISOTTO is shouted at least 17 times.


----------

